#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Alguém teria firmware do RTN910 que aceita ISV3 para poder me passar.

## plugsupernet

Caros,
Alguém teria firmware do RTN910 que aceita ISV3 para poder me passar.

Agradeço muito a ajuda

----------


## rimaraujo

Não é só o firmware. Precisa saber qual é a placa.. CXPAR.. CSH.. CSHD.. CSHC... CSHA.. ETC.

----------


## plugsupernet

Placa CSHA,obrigado

----------


## plugsupernet

> Não é só o firmware. Precisa saber qual é a placa.. CXPAR.. CSH.. CSHD.. CSHC... CSHA.. ETC.


Você conseguiria para csha para pode me passar, estou com uma urgência bem grande. Muito obrigado

----------


## ederamboni

eu tenho todo o procedimento de atualizacao + Soft e licenças, o processo e bem complexo. mas eu tenho tudo que vc precisa

----------

